# I just took some ecstacy!! what can i do to roll harder?



## turkish420 (Sep 23, 2009)

I dont roll as long as my wife does so what can i do to make myself roll harder?


----------



## Azgrow (Sep 23, 2009)

take more...az


----------



## turkish420 (Sep 23, 2009)

well yeah, sorry without taking more! ive got the techno going and i wanted to know if there were any methods yall know of to keep me rolling longer! preciate it!!


----------



## Azgrow (Sep 23, 2009)

do they still make them vics mask's....they dont make you roll harder but man they feel damn good....az


----------



## turkish420 (Sep 23, 2009)

i tried the vicks before, dont have any. . . got any other suggestions? i really appreciate the help!!!!


----------



## moash (Sep 23, 2009)

rub vics vapor rub on ur chest or where ever
also drink lots of orange juice


----------



## turkish420 (Sep 23, 2009)

hell yeah! got the OJ, the techno, me and my wife already fucked, still rollin but want to make it last ya know. . .


----------



## Azgrow (Sep 23, 2009)

already??? that good shit should keep you inside her all night.....az


----------



## turkish420 (Sep 23, 2009)

Azgrow said:


> already??? that good shit should keep you inside her all night.....az


yeah it was fuckin great! 69 all the way!!!!!!


----------



## thesmokering (Sep 23, 2009)

Chocolate and Caffeine and OJ are MAOI's (Monoamine oxidase inhibitor)
They will make you trip harder when you use them with hallucinogens. Prozac is really strong MAOI, lol, but not sure if its too strong or if that works.*
*


----------



## turkish420 (Sep 23, 2009)

thesmokering said:


> Chocolate and Caffeine and OJ are MAOI's (Monoamine oxidase inhibitor)
> They will make you trip harder when you use them with hallucinogens.
> *
> *


really?! chocolate and caffeine?


----------



## turkish420 (Sep 23, 2009)

what about snorting one?


----------



## thesmokering (Sep 23, 2009)

turkish420 said:


> really?! chocolate and caffeine?


Yep, and it makes you trip harder and longer, but you have to be careful because too much is bad for obviously. People actually taking prozac regularly should NOT take ecstasy. Most recommend taking them 30mins before you take the x rather than after, but it may still work after.


----------



## turkish420 (Sep 23, 2009)

thesmokering said:


> Yep, and it makes you trip harder and longer, but you have to be careful because too much is bad for obviously. People actually taking prozac regularly should NOT take ecstasy. Most recommend taking them 30mins before you take the x rather than after, but it may still work after.



thanks! ill try it!


----------



## nazi zombies (Sep 23, 2009)

vitamin c pills 500 mg oranges put a thick jacket on with no pants and jam that fuck techno


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Sep 23, 2009)

Sir, I would not take Mono Amine Oxidase Inhibitors with Methylenedioxymethamphetamine. This can cause what is called serotonin syndrome, which can lead to hypertensive crisis and even death. 
Learn shit before you go telling people to do something that is potentially dangerous, hopefully he doesn't have any problems or his wife as females are affected to a greater degree then men by MDMA. 

I would not try using any MAOI's with amphetamines as they can severely injure you and as well cause you to cease breathing....

Peace


----------



## ReggaeGanja (Sep 23, 2009)

yea stick to marijuana bro.. if its not weed theres no need


----------



## thesmokering (Sep 23, 2009)

Mr.KushMan said:


> Sir, I would not take Mono Amine Oxidase Inhibitors with Methylenedioxymethamphetamine. This can cause what is called serotonin syndrome, which can lead to hypertensive crisis and even death.
> Learn shit before you go telling people to do something that is potentially dangerous, hopefully he doesn't have any problems or his wife as females are affected to a greater degree then men by MDMA.
> 
> I would not try using any MAOI's with amphetamines as they can severely injure you and as well cause you to cease breathing....
> ...


I agree actually, but when you know that coffee, chocolate, and OJ have such low levels of MAOIs there is not a real threat to the health. If MDMA is not enough, like for this guy, then a bit of chocolate may help. Don't take antidepressants and MDMA, at that level/strength of MAOI you could be in trouble!


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Oj, Sex, Vicks Vaper Rub, Strobe lights, Weed, more sex, back rubs, sex, weed, your wife best friend joining in on the sex, more oj.... ect.....


----------



## johnny961 (Sep 23, 2009)

Anything instead of sitting down in front of a computer & talking to all of us when your wife is rollin too!!!


----------



## sniggers (Sep 23, 2009)

Mr.KushMan said:


> Sir, I would not take Mono Amine Oxidase Inhibitors with Methylenedioxymethamphetamine. This can cause what is called serotonin syndrome, which can lead to hypertensive crisis and even death.
> Learn shit before you go telling people to do something that is potentially dangerous, hopefully he doesn't have any problems or his wife as females are affected to a greater degree then men by MDMA.
> 
> I would not try using any MAOI's with amphetamines as they can severely injure you and as well cause you to cease breathing....
> ...


Absolutely correct!

One thing I have seen at raves is to crouch on the ground and take ten (10) deeep breaths. On the tenth HOLD your breath and stand up quickly. YOU MAY PASS OUT! 

This action temporarily deprives your body of oxygen and explosive use of energy. Makes you feel great! BUUUUT, I don't recommend it, even though I've tried it and it's hella fun, it's also dangerous. Better to just fuck like rabbits!!


----------



## hom36rown (Sep 24, 2009)

sniggers said:


> Absolutely correct!
> 
> One thing I have seen at raves is to crouch on the ground and take ten (10) deeep breaths. On the tenth HOLD your breath and stand up quickly. YOU MAY PASS OUT!
> 
> This action temporarily deprives your body of oxygen and explosive use of energy. Makes you feel great! BUUUUT, I don't recommend it, even though I've tried it and it's hella fun, it's also dangerous. Better to just fuck like rabbits!!


Yup, MAOIs and MDMA dont mix. 

They call the holding your breath thing an elevator. I've seen security at raves threaten to throw people out for doing it.


----------

